# [SOLVED] SMPlayer - Świetna nakładka na Mplayer - chyba żart

## dziadu

Cytat w tytule to nazwa skrótu z menu KDE do SMplayera. I jest to chyba kiepski żart ze strony twórców, ale nie wykluczam, że wina leży po mojej stronie. Otóż program wygląda świetnie... ale tylko wygląda, bo nie da się w nim nic oglądnąć. Nie działają przyciski play, stop, etc... tzn, w ogóle nie są aktywne, są takie szare, nijakie, nieaktywne  :Neutral: 

Po uruchomieniu go w konsoli wypluwa masę informacji, zdecydowana większość nieprzydatna, ale może komuś coś to powie:

```
_IceTransSocketUNIXConnect: Cannot connect to non-local host localhost

Qt: Session management error: Could not open network socket

main: app name: smplayer

global_init

global_init: config file: '/home/dziadu/.smplayer/smplayer.ini'

Preferences::load

Debug: Translator::loadCatalog: can't load qt_pl from /usr/share/smplayer/translations

Debug: Translator::loadCatalog: successfully loaded qt_pl from /usr/share/qt4/translations

Debug: Translator::loadCatalog: successfully loaded smplayer_pl from /usr/share/smplayer/translations

Debug: To jest SMPlayer v. 0.6.0rc1 (SVN 773) uruchomiony na Linux

Debug: Qt v. 4.3.3

Debug:  * application path: '/usr/bin'

Debug:  * data path: '/usr/share/smplayer'

Debug:  * translation path: '/usr/share/smplayer/translations'

Debug:  * doc path: '/usr/share/doc/smplayer-0.6.0_rc1'

Debug:  * themes path: '/usr/share/smplayer/themes'

Debug:  * shortcuts path: '/usr/share/smplayer/shortcuts'

Debug:  * smplayer home path: '/home/dziadu/.smplayer'

Debug:  * ini path: '/home/dziadu/.smplayer'

Debug: main: files_to_play: count: 0

Debug: Recents::load

Debug: Core::Core: file_settings: '/home/dziadu/.smplayer/smplayer_files.ini'

Debug: MplayerProcess::init_rx

Debug: MplayerLayer::allowClearingBackground: 0

Debug: Preferences::monitor_aspect_double

Debug:  monitor_aspect parsed successfully: 16:9

Debug: Playlist::setModified: 0

Debug: Playlist::loadSettings

Debug: Playlist::addItem: '/home/dziadu/rlalik/rlalik/Desktop/The White Stripes/The White Stripes - Jolene.avi'

Debug: Playlist::setModified: 0

Debug: name: 'The White Stripes - Jolene.avi'

Debug: Style name: 'cleanlooks'

Debug: Style class name: 'QCleanlooksStyle'

Debug: BaseGui::initializeMenus

Debug: BaseGui::initializeMenus

Debug: BaseGui::updateRecents

Debug: BaseGui::updateWidgets

Debug: Core::toggleVolnorm: 1

Debug: BaseGui::updateWidgets

Debug: Core::visualizeMotionVectors: 1

Debug: BaseGui::updateWidgets

Debug: BaseGui::updateRecents

Debug: PlaylistDock::hideEvent: isFloating: 0

Debug:  undocked

Debug: PlaylistDock::showEvent: isFloating: 1

Debug: PlaylistDock::hideEvent: isFloating: 1

Debug: BaseGui::initializeMenus

Debug: BaseGui::updateRecents

Debug: BaseGui::updateWidgets

Debug: BaseGuiPlus::loadConfig

Debug: DefaultGui::createStatusBar

Debug: DefaultGui::createActions

Debug: DefaultGui::createControlWidget

Debug: TimeSlider::setDragDelay: 100

Debug: DefaultGui::createControlWidgetMini

Debug: TimeSlider::setDragDelay: 100

Debug: TimeSlider::setDragDelay: 100

Debug: BaseGui::initializeMenus

Debug: BaseGui::updateRecents

Debug: DefaultGui::updateWidgets

Debug: BaseGui::updateWidgets

Debug: DefaultGui::loadConfig

Debug: DefaultGui::updateWidgets

Debug: BaseGui::updateWidgets

Debug: BaseGui::showEvent

Debug: BaseGui::initializeMenus

Debug: BaseGui::updateRecents

Debug: DefaultGui::updateWidgets

Debug: BaseGui::updateWidgets

Debug: BaseGui::loadActions

Debug: ActionsEditor::loadFromConfig

Debug: BaseGui::fileOpen

Debug: BaseGui::openFile: '/home/dziadu/rlalik/rlalik/Desktop/The White Stripes/The White Stripes - Jolene.avi'

Debug: Core::openFile: '/home/dziadu/rlalik/rlalik/Desktop/The White Stripes/The White Stripes - Jolene.avi'

Debug: Core::playNewFile: '/home/dziadu/rlalik/rlalik/Desktop/The White Stripes/The White Stripes - Jolene.avi'

Debug: Core::saveMediaInfo

Debug: Core::checkHaveSettingsSaved: group_name: '_home_dziadu_rlalik_rlalik_Desktop_The_White_Stripes_The_White_Stripes_-_Jolene_avi_34295852'

Debug: We have settings for this file!!!

Debug: Core::loadMediaInfo: '_home_dziadu_rlalik_rlalik_Desktop_The_White_Stripes_The_White_Stripes_-_Jolene_avi_34295852'

Debug: MediaSettings::load

Debug: Media settings read

Debug: Core::playNewFile: volume: 40, old_volume: 40

Debug: Core::initPlaying

Debug: Core::startMplayer

Debug: Core::startMplayer: setting working directory to '/home/dziadu/.smplayer/screenshots'

Debug: DesktopInfo::desktop_size: primary screen: 0

Debug: DesktopInfo::desktop_size: size of primary screen: 1680 x 1050

Debug: DesktopInfo::desktop_size: size of screen: 1680 x 1050

Debug: Core::startMplayer: command: '/usr/bin/mplayer -noquiet -nofs -demuxer rawaudio -ac wma9dmo -vc ffdivx -lavdopts vismv=7 -sub-fuzziness 1 -identify -slave -vo sdl -ao alsa -zoom -nokeepaspect -framedrop -input conf=/usr/share/smplayer/input.conf -stop-xscreensaver -wid 46137358 -colorkey 0x020202 -monitoraspect 1.6 -subfont-autoscale 1 -subfont-text-scale 5 -subcp UTF-8 -subpos 100 -contrast 0 -brightness 0 -hue 0 -saturation 0 -nocache -osdlevel 2 -vf-add expand=osd=1 -noslices -vf-add screenshot -channels 2 -softvol -softvol-max 110 /home/dziadu/rlalik/rlalik/Desktop/The White Stripes/The White Stripes - Jolene.avi'

Debug: MplayerLayer::playingStarted

Debug: BaseGui::calculateDiff: diff_size: 0, 0

Debug: BaseGui::calculateDiff: diff_size set to: 0, 121

Debug: MplayerProcess::init_rx

Debug: Playlist::setModified: 0

Debug: Playlist::addFiles

Debug: Playlist::addItem: '/home/dziadu/rlalik/rlalik/Desktop/The White Stripes/The White Stripes - Jolene.avi'

Debug: name: 'The White Stripes - Jolene.avi'

Debug:  * latest_dir: ''

Debug: MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.2.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team'

Debug: MplayerVersion::mplayerVersion: MPlayer version found: dev

Warning: MplayerVersion::mplayerVersion: unknown MPlayer version

Debug: MplayerProcess::parseLine: MPlayer SVN: 0

Warning: MplayerProcess::parseLine: couldn't parse mplayer version!

Debug: BaseGui::askForMplayerVersion: MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.2.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

Debug: BaseGui::askForMplayerVersion: already have a version supplied by user, so no asking

Debug: MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 11)'

Debug: MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1'

Debug: MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'Skompilowano dla procesora x86 z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2'

Debug: MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'Unknown option on the command line: -subfont-autoscale'

Debug: MplayerProcess::parseLine: 'Error parsing option on the command line: -subfont-autoscale'

Debug: MyProcess::procFinished

Debug: MyProcess::procFinished: Bytes available: 0

Debug: MplayerProcess::processFinished

Debug: Core::processFinished

Debug: Core::processFinished: we_are_restarting: 0

Debug: Core::processFinished: play has finished!

Debug:  exit_status: 0

Debug: MplayerLayer::playingStopped

Debug: BaseGuiPlus::quit

Debug: BaseGui::closeWindow

Debug: Core::stop

Debug:    state: Stopped

Debug:    mset.current_sec: 0.000000

Debug: Core::stopMplayer

Warning: Core::stopMplayer: mplayer in not running!

Debug: DefaultGui::disableActionsOnStop

Debug: BaseGui::disableActionsOnStop

Debug: DefaultGui::saveConfig

Debug: DefaultGui::saveConfig: w: 823 h: 656

Debug: BaseGuiPlus::saveConfig

Debug: Core::saveMediaInfo

Debug: MediaSettings::save

Debug: Playlist::saveSettings

Debug: Recents::save

Debug: global_end

Debug: Preferences::save

To jest SMPlayer v. 0.6.0rc1 (SVN 773) uruchomiony na Linux

```

Jeśli zajrzymy do informacji o pliku w środowisku smplayera to otrzymamy:

```

￼The White Stripes - Jolene.avi

Ogólne

Plik                                   /home/dziadu/rlalik/rlalik/Desktop/The White Stripes/The White Stripes - Jolene.avi

Rozmiar                                33492 KB (32 MB)

Długość                                00:00:00

Demuxer

Wideo                      

Rozdzielczość                          0 x 0

Współczynnik proporcji                 1.33333

Format

Bitrate                                0 kbps

Ramek na sekundę

Użyty dekoder 

Początkowy strumień audio

Format

Bitrate                                0 kbps

Tempo                                  0 Hz

Kanały                                 0

Użyty dekoder 

```

No i jeszcze może moje emerge --info:

```

$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.2 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.24-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 10 Feb 2008 13:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r5

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks logs metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acm acpi alsa amd64 apm bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dell dri fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos laptop lm_sensors midi mmx mmxext mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntpl ntplonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pmu png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection session slang spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vim-syntax xcomposite xinerama xorg xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Dodam, że plik działa z mplayerem, gmplayerem oraz vlc więc wina widać leży po stronie smplayera.Last edited by dziadu on Mon Feb 11, 2008 2:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Spaulding

hmm ja uzywam smplayer'a i mplayer'a z svn'a a dokladniej z overlaya berkano i nie mam takich problemow, wszystko dziala cacy ... moze sprobuj ich (?)

----------

## wodzik

mplayer standardowy, smplayer z arcon-portage wszystko dziala. mam ~x86, moze o to chodzi

----------

## SlashBeast

U mnie działa.

 *Quote:*   

> ￼[order]_dgray-man_-_38_[559b9639].avi
> 
> Ogólne
> 
> Plik
> ...

 

----------

## caruso

1. IMHO, jest to najlepsza nakładka na mplayera jaką widziałem.

2. Spróbuj "starszych" wersji smplayera, dowolnej nie svn.

3. U mnie działa choćby na smplayer 0.5.51 i mplayer najnowszy na ~x86

----------

## c2p

Przecież wszystko masz napisane w tym logu:

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

----------

## pancurski

Gdy po raz pierwszy zainstalowałem smplayer, byłem bardzo zadowolony. Nie pamiętam jaka to była wersja.

Od kiedy zaktualizowałem, zmieniłem zdanie. Konsola nie wypluwa żadnych konkretnych komunikatów a efekt jest taki, że po próbie uruchomienia filmu, nie dzieje się nic. Nic się nie wykrzacza, smplayer nie freezuje ale nie może też otworzyć żadnego filmu.

----------

## Lord_Raven

Przy pierwszym urucomieniu po aktualizacji smplayera do 0.6.0_rc1 pytał mnie o wersje mplayera, gdyz mial problemy z jej detekcja. Działa bez problemów. Może u Was rowniez występuje ten problem? Dodam ze mplayer jest w wersji najnowszej z portage.

----------

## one_and_only

 *Quote:*   

> Konsola nie wypluwa żadnych konkretnych komunikatów a efekt jest taki, że po próbie uruchomienia filmu, nie dzieje się nic.

 

Miałem dokładnie tak samo - problem wynikał z tego, że smplayer przekazywał do mplayera parametry, których ten nie obsługiwał (chodziło o coś związane ze zrzutami ekranu). Można było domyślić się tego uruchamiająć smplayera z konsoli i przeglądając log - dokładnie tak jak u dziadu. W jego przypadku należy zapewne wyłączyć opcję opcje->ustawienia->napisy->czcionka->autoskalowanie, u mnie należało wyłączyć możlowość robienia zrzutów ekranu.

----------

## SlashBeast

U mnie swego czasu również freezował na ok 40sekund przy każdym pliku, potem działał. Potem problemu już nie uświadczyłem, może to zależy od konfiguracji.

Skoro temat o smplayerze, to zapytam tutaj: Dlaczego smplayer ignoruje moje CFLAGS i dokleja własne? Uniemożliwia mi to budowanie dobrych binpaczek  To normalne zachowanie qmake, że sam dobiera flagi?

----------

## dziadu

OK, daje SOLVED...

@c2p: masz rację, wiele wyjaśnia...

@one_and_only: nie w tym przypadku, po przejrzenie manuala do mplayera wyczytałem że '-subfont-autoscale' działa tylko jeśli mplayer ma wsparcie dla FreeType, a SMplayer po prostu wysyła 0 jako wartość co znaczy bez skalowania, ale mplayer nadal nie wspiera tej opcji.

Pomogło skompilowanie mplayera z USE="truetype".

Zastanawia mnie tylko jedno. Nie udało mi się znaleźć opcji która by wyłączała użycie tej flagi dla mplayera przez SMplayera. Może więc powinienem zasugerować twórcom ebuild, aby sprawdzali w czasie instalacji smplayera czy mplayer jest skompilowany ze wsparciem dla truetype?

----------

